# Martin Jaguar take down recurve



## Al Kai

I recently purchsed a Martin Jaguar take down recurve bow.

This bow is really nice. I can shoot aluminum arrows with plastic flights.
I can screw on different arrow tips. It breaks down and is easy to transport.
Plus its cheap, I got mine for under 150 dollars.


----------



## Shooter

When I use to shoot comp. I shot for Martin threw a Pro Shop. I do love my Martin bows and had really thought about picking up a recurve but the wife said since I had thousands of dollars worth of compounds she would shoot my manhood off if I started shooting recurves 

Your lucky to atleast live in the same state as them,,, if you ever get the chance take the factory tour, they are some great folks.


----------



## Al Kai

I have one compound bow. It is the Martin Gonzo Safari with those wild hatchet cams.
Saw it and had to have it lol.


----------



## RuddeDogg

Al Kai said:


> I have one compound bow. It is the Martin Gonzo Safari with those wild hatchet cams.
> Saw it and had to have it lol.


I have a nice Reflex Timberwolf and love it.


----------



## Big Rad

I shoot Brownings and have about 3 or four..........If my wife reads this I only have two


----------



## chriscustom

*Darton*

I have a darton mc60 that is 23 years old.Took the hatchet cams off and went to round wheels and fast flight system when I blew out my shoulder.It is set at 72# and at full draw I'm only holding 22# back.its a little slow at 250fpc but she still does the J O B.Would like to get a new matthews though.


----------

